# Diaper Pad for Fecal Incontinence



## Mia's Mom

Does anyone have experience with absorbent pads or garments for dog diapers?

Mia is becoming increasingly incontinent, and it's often been diarrhea. I bought her a nice diaper, but it's not going to be absorbent enough for that kind of a mess. I need a large, absorbent pad to go in it, but the ones made for it are for urine, and are too narrow. 

I'm thinking a human incontinence pad or garment that I can cut to fit inside the diaper would work, but there were SO MANY choices at the drug store that I didn't know where to start. 

I know lots of you have been through this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Powell

Big bed pads??


Powell


----------



## sgtmom52

When my Kodi had urinary incontinence due to DM we used the largest size Goodnites pull on panties for children. We cut an *X* for her tail to fit through. They kept her clean and dry all night. I'm not sure how well it would work for diarrhea.


----------



## Woodreb

I have this problem with Rica and I think that with diarrhea using a diaper would be a real mess. I use the puppy training pads and have her lay on them. It works for me because she's not very mobile and she spends most of her time laying on her bed. I just keep a pad or two under her when she's laying there.

If you look on this website, http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php, you may be able to find some additional advice and ideas for how to handle the problem.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I would want to address the diarrhea first. Do you know what's causing it and are you giving her anything for it?


----------



## Mia's Mom

Thanks for the suggestions and links. I'll check them.

The diarrhea comes and goes. Her fecal smears and bloodwork are normal. She's been on and off probiotics, metronidazole, diarsanyl and loperamide. I've also tried a bland diet, but she won't eat cooked rice, even with hamburger or chicken in it. There is a Hills Prescription diet, but I hate Hills, even if she would eat it. She's always had a sensitive gut. I think it's getting worse as she gets older, and it's complicated because she can no longer control a soft stool.


----------



## zyppi

Try Orijen Six Fresh Fish -- and double check with your vet to see if vitamin B might help her.


----------



## Mia's Mom

Hi Zyp, why do you suggest the Orijen? Is there something about it that makes it better for a dog with Mia's condition? I see it has L. acidopholus and Enterococcus in it, but is there something else? 

How tasty is it?


----------



## middleofnowhere

I share your sentiments about Hills Perscription Diet W/D but... it does work. I use it blended with other kibble to control stool texture in Barker the Elder. For the health of your dog, you might want to buck up to it. Although that statement sounds contradictory, getting them a food that passes through their digestive tract appropriately is very important in an aging dog. It outweighs the niceity of "premium" foods with those aesthetically and nutritionally preferred ingredients. (It took me a while to succume but HPD W/D works.) 

Think of it this way - if eating whole foods, organically grown and whole grain pasta gave you chronic diarreah but some organic produce & grain supplemented by white flour something or other & a small cheeseburger kept your bowels in synch -- what would you feed yourself? The nutritionally "correct" but "not working for you" diet or the compromised diet?


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama was having digestive problems so I started home cooking for her. That combined with a couple doses of slippery elm per day (in between meals) took care of the problem. I tried Metro but it didn't work. I agree about Hills. No way I would feed it.


----------



## debbiebrown

just a thought, but are you doing any Adaquin shots? because i have recently going through the diarrhea after Toby has his Adaquin shots, i am thinking he cannot tolerate all the extra water in his system that the Adaquin creates. he also leaks after the Adaquin shot for a day or so. Even joint supplements can cause this, because they create a watery lubricant for the joints. as our sniors get older their systems might not be able to handle some of this.

i considered diapers, but as saids above especially with diarrhea it would be a real mess to clean up on the dogs fur, you'd have to bath every time you changed it. of course with chronic diarrhea, its better than cleaning it up all over the house. ugh...i know what your going through, diarrhea and seniors is not a good thing!

debbie


----------



## Mia's Mom

I understand what you're saying, "middleofnowhere," but her diarrhea is intermittent, so we're not that desperate yet. She's a lean dog and finicky eater, so even if she would eat Hills, the ones for intestinal trouble: W/D, I/D and R/D, don't have enough calories (roughly half the calories of her current diet). Getting her to eat has always been a challenge. I'm sure there is a better quality food or a supplement that can accomplish the same thing. 

Bowow, I have not tried slippery elm. I'll look for it. How much do you dose? 

I will also try the Goodnights, sgtmom. I hadn't thought about a kid's garment, but I'll bet it will fit (and make a better seal around her legs). Good idea!

Woodred, I love that handicapped dog site! I didn't find a better diaper, but they have all kinds of other stuff I might need. 

She's getting Adaquin, Debbie, but that's a good thing to know if ever.

I know a diaper full of diarrhea is going to be a gross mess, but you should have seen the house last time she had an accident. OMG! That was gross. As soon as she realizes she's going, she jumps up and skulks through the house, spreading it everywhere. Poor Mia. Poor me. Poor fur family.

Thanks for your help and suggestions everyone!


----------



## debbiebrown

yea, i know the mess your talking about, i just had to clean one up like it a few weeks ago. went trhough 8 rolls of paper towels, lots of laundry, and a bath that took at least an hour, all at 4:00 in the morning...............not my best hour! lol!

yes, do keep that in mind about the Adaquin, some older dogs definitely have diarrhea issues with it, and it can also cause unrinary leakage in older dogs.

debbie


----------



## middleofnowhere

For appetite enhancement, you might try a toppping of baby food or even just feeding baby food for a while. That's pulled mine through a few times.


----------



## LJsMom

LJ had diarrhea at the start of her Adequan treatment. I started giving her slippery elm capsules between meals and 4 ounces of pre-made raw per day.


----------



## Mia's Mom

I'm sorry. I don't know how I did it, but that was supposed to say she's NOT getting Adequan. 

I am curious about it now though. None of my vets ever mentioned it (and we've had a lot of vets). 

How is it working for your dogs? Is there a marked difference in mobility or behavior? Any other side effects to worry about? 

I am always asking my vets for more help with her pain. I don't understand why not one of them has ever mentioned this drug. 

Please tell me more!


----------



## debbiebrown

Adaquin can work wonders, certainly doesn't hurt to add it to a seniors regiman. other than the diarrhea, i never saw any side effects. you can work with that as well, i have been giving immodium one capsule before his Adaquin and once after, and that usually takes care of it. also Adaquin really isn't a drug, its a highly concentrated form of glycosamine (sp) a muscle shot which is absorbed better by the body than supplements etc. was used in lame horses.


----------



## Woodreb

> Originally Posted By: Mia's MomI'm sorry. I don't know how I did it, but that was supposed to say she's NOT getting Adequan.
> 
> I am curious about it now though. None of my vets ever mentioned it (and we've had a lot of vets).
> 
> How is it working for your dogs? Is there a marked difference in mobility or behavior? Any other side effects to worry about?
> 
> I am always asking my vets for more help with her pain. I don't understand why not one of them has ever mentioned this drug.
> 
> Please tell me more!


Here's a link to information on Adequan - http://www.adequancanine.us/about/en/product_description.shtml

You didn't mention if your dog has arthritis or HD. Adequan isn't a pain medication - and if you're just trying to control pain it may be why your vets haven't mentioned it or considered it.
Rica has severe HD and arthritis and has been on Adequan for about 5-6 years. It is one of the things that I believe helped to keep her from being completely crippled by the time she was 8 (prognosis from an orthopedic vet when she was diagnosed at 5). If your dog has HD it may be worth discussing with your vet.

As far as the fecal incontinence - Rica started out with behavior much as you describe in your dog. She would get up suddenly and race outside - pooping as she went because she didn't realize until the last minute that she needed to go. I was lucky it was usually solid. One of the things on the handicapped pet site was discussions about stimulating so that you can control when the dog goes. But you have to be willing to do that. I've done it for Rica occasionally, but my DH woouldn't be willing and he takes care of her most of the day since he works from home. If you're willing to do the stimulation, that would give a measure of control over when things happen and you wouldn't be faced with the nasty cleanup.







(been there, done that)
The things we do for our dogs - especially when they are seniors.


----------



## Mia's Mom

Thanks Woodred. Mia does not have dysplasia, but she does have pretty severe arthritis in her hips/back legs, and she has spondylosis, and suspected DM. 

The stimulation idea is a good one. Thank you! I don't know why I didn't think of it myself. I'd do it for my hound when he went to long without having a BM. I used a glycerin suppository. Just the feeling of it up there would make him go immediately. Worked like magic.


----------



## BowWowMeow

You can give the slippery elm 3 times a day between meals. I give 3 capsules each time. Chama is down to having it once a day now or twice if she's having issues. 

There are actually quite a few natural products that can help with diarrhea. Check out the onlynaturalpet.com site. I'm at the cottage on dial-up so it's a little hard to do a search for you right now but it's easy enough to find stuff on that site and the reviews are very helpful.


----------



## debbiebrown

Wish us luck, we are going in today to do a kidney and liver check before doing another adaquin shot, just to make sure there aren't any other issues. i am also glad someone brought up the poop stimulation, i am going to ask how to do it. i have a feeling its not a pleasant thing, but worth knowing about in case you have those days when they don't seem to go on their own., or you want to check them last thing before bed, so you can have a restful nights sleep without waking up to the smell of an accident. lol!

debbie


----------



## Mia's Mom

Thanks for the link Bowow! 

Debbie, I don't know how others do it, but when I was doing it for my hound, I just used human glycerin suppositories. I'd put on a latex glove, make sure the suppository was slick, and then I'd insert it just about 1/2 inch into the rectum. If I put it up too far, it wouldn't make him feel the urge to go, and if I put it in too shallowly, he'd push it out right away without moving his bowels. 

Really, it wasn't bad at all. My boy is a sweetie though and will let me do anything to him. Hope your tests all come back normal today.


----------



## debbiebrown

thankfully the tests all came back normal kidney, liver, and even his urine was great! so, he had his adaquin shot. ya know, i keep thinking like alot of seniors that are pretty healthy otherwise, if they could just have a new rear end, they would be good to go!









Hey, thanks for the tip on how to get him to poop. the vet pretty much said the same thing, he said insert a finger, or even a Q-tip and they will usually contract the anus and it will encourage them to go. i don't plan on doing it on a regular basis, just those times, that he needs to go before bedtime and hasn't gone.......

debbie


----------



## Mia's Mom

Debbie -- don't use a Q-tip. I tried that with Mia this morning and she immediately tried to sit down. If I hadn't pulled the Q-tip out quickly, she could have done some real damage. 

I'm also not sure I like the glycerin suppository for a dog with fecal incontinence. After the Q-tip proved too dangerous, I used a suppository. She didn't go right away. After I walked her for a while she finally did, but I was thinking that if she hadn't gone, she'd have had the glycerin in her colon working as a laxative while she was inside, which of course would just make the problem worse.


----------



## Mia's Mom

It's pretty gross, but I have the solution. When I take her out in the morning, I put my hand inside one of the pick-up bags and stick my finger up her bum (yeah, gross). I can often feel stool inside, so if I do, I know she needs to go. If I hold my finger there until she squats and tries to push, then I can remove it and she goes. 

Poor girl acts like she thinks she's doing something wrong, but with lots of encouragement she'll get past that. So far it's working as long as she doesn't have diarrhea.

Also got the Slippery Elm. Not sure if it's working.

SgtMom -- what size Goodnights did you use? I bought a pack but they are too small. Not sure how much larger I need to get. They don't have a waist size on them.


----------



## sgtmom52

It has been almost 3 years since I bought them, but the size I got was the L-XL: 60-125+ lbs (for girls). My Kodi was a medium sized girl and weighed about 70 lbs at that point. I suppose if that size was still too small, you could get adult diapers instead.

I totally understand your doing what you have to do to keep your fur baby comfortable. Kodi had DM for 3 years and was in a wheelchair or had to be carried for the last year. Fortunately she was not in pain and seemed to be happy ~ so we did whatever we could for her until she went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

